# 13. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW für "Durchgeimpfte" in 2021???



## Heinileini (30 Juli 2021)

Klingt das (s. Titel) machbar? Was denkt ihr?

Gruss aus OWL, Heinileini




> *"Freitag 29.10.2021 19:00 Uhr im Runkelkrug Bielefeld"*​





> Runkelkrug​www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de
> Salzufler Str. 177 · 33719 Bielefeld
> 05208 279
> ​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2021)

Reicht nicht auch ein Test?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Juli 2021)

Durchgeimpft + 2 Wochen 😅


----------



## Heinileini (30 Juli 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Reicht nicht auch ein Test?


Für Dich allemal, Helmut!
Wir wollen es Dir doch nicht unnötig leicht machen, dem Treffen fernzubleiben!


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Juli 2021)

Wenn das nach den Wahlen ist dann haben wir bis dahin wieder einen Lockdown ...


----------



## PN/DP (30 Juli 2021)

Sollten wir auf jeden Fall planen.
Oder wir machen das Ende September auf den Färöern, da gibt es keinen Lockdown, und die haben gut schmeckendes Bier!

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (31 Juli 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Sollten wir auf jeden Fall planen.
> Oder wir machen das Ende September auf den Färöern, da gibt es keinen Lockdown, und die haben gut schmeckendes Bier!


Verlockend, Harald, aber wir wissen nicht, ob wir danach dann wieder in der Heimat einreisen dürfen.


----------



## hucki (31 Juli 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Verlockend, Harald, aber wir wissen nicht, ob wir danach dann wieder in der Heimat einreisen dürfen.


🤔
Färöer hab' ich bis dato noch nicht als Hochinzidenzgebiet vernommen. Nicht mal das dänische Mutterland.


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2021)

Und wenn ich mit dem Auto + Fähre nach Copenhagen Airport fahre, dann ist das durch Dänemark nur ein Transit und kein Aufenthalt. Das interessiert bei der Heimreise keine deutschen Behörden.

Harald


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Juli 2021)

Weit voraus lässt sich gerade nicht wirklich was planen – außer der Schulöffnung in BaWü Mitte September, soweit reicht anscheindend der Blick in die politische Glaskugel.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Juli 2021)

Wir suchen einfach einen Termin, buchen einen Tisch und schauen was passiert.  Mehr kann man eh nicht machen.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Juli 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wir suchen einfach einen Termin, buchen einen Tisch und schauen was passiert.


"Same procedure as (almost) every year!"


----------



## waldy (12 August 2021)

" Durchgeimpft + 2 Wochen " - dann Theoretisch brauchst du keine Angst haben von Ungeimpfte 
Es klingt so," Geimpften". Als gebissen von Vampieren )))
Und ich als Ungeimpfte, als Stück Frische Fleisch für Desert ))


DeltaMikeAir - oder wenn ich komme zum Forum Treffpunkt und wir sehen uns, müssen wir uns küssen? 
Oder es reicht, wenn ich sage dir, Hallo, wie geht es dir?



Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 August 2021)

Wie sieht denn das allgemeine Interesse so aus ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2021)

Ja warum nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (22 August 2021)

Ich könnte am 22./23. Oktober zu einem Stammtischtreffen kommen. 15./16.10. ist bei mir noch unklar.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2021)

Ich habe mal eine Umfrage angehängt


----------



## Heinileini (22 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wenn das nach den Wahlen ist dann haben wir bis dahin wieder einen Lockdown ...


Also müsste es ganz kurz nach den Wahlen passieren, Ralf, während die Politiker noch mit dem AllerWichtigsten beschäftigt sind: DiätenErhöhung.  
Aber die Chancen stehen schlecht. Mit diesem Thema sind sie erfarungsgemäss immer sehr schnell und klanglos durch.


----------



## Tommi (22 August 2021)

Moin Jungs,

ich habe meine Termine auch eingetragen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Umfrage angehängt



Und ändere den Titel mal bitte in 13. SPS-Forumstreffen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und ändere den Titel mal bitte in 13. SPS-Forumstreffen.


Und so etwas passiert Onkel Heini aus Uhlenbusch,
da gackert ja der Gockel Konstatin.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und so etwas passiert Onkel Heini aus Uhlenbusch,
> da gackert ja der Gockel Konstatin.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 55947


Lipperreihe


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Lipperreihe




und 13er  ist genau was für eine Bezeichnung ? 13.    SPS usw usw


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2021)

... das er kommt von Zehnt*er*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... das er kommt von Zehnt*er*



Hast du deine Tabletten heute noch nicht genommen ? dann aber mal los


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hast du deine Tabletten heute noch nicht genommen ? dann aber mal los


Das sind noch die Nachwirkungen von meiner ersten Impfung.


----------



## Heinileini (23 August 2021)

@Blockmove 1) &
@burkhard6 2) &
@de vliegende hollander &
@DeltaMikeAir 1) (wolltest Du Dich nicht auf halbem Wege mit PN/DP treffen?) &
@escride1 3) &
✔ @hapr &
@hucki &
@JesperMP 3) &
✔? @Larry Laffer &
@marlob &
@MFreiberger &
@Miele &
@oliver.tonn &
@Onkel Dagobert &
✔ @Peter Gedöns &
@Sven Rothenpieler &
@Thomas_v2.1 3) &

*ich vermisse noch u.a. eure Teilnahme an der obigen Umfrage!* 😊
Die bisherigen 6 Teilnehmer sind noch recht spärlich. Was sollen wir denn machen, wenn z.B. der rostige Nagel wieder nicht kommen kann?😉

Gruss, Heinileini

1) Tommi wollte doch das EinzugsGebiet nach Süden ausdehnen
2) Tommi wollte doch das EinzugsGebiet mindestens bis nach SüdWestFalen ausdehnen
3) Tommi wollte doch das EinzugsGebiet nach Norden ausdehnen
(wegen OstWestFalen --> NordSüdFalen)

PS:
Ich verstehe eure Aufregung wegen des ursprünglichen Titels dieses Threads nicht so recht.
Mit dem jetzigen bin ich nur einverstanden, wenn noch ein paar Zeichen eingefügt werden (und natürlich '13er' in '13ter' oder '13.' geändert wird): 
13. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW (1. für "Durchgeimpfte") in 2021???​PPS:
Oooh, Besuch aus RheinlandPfalz(?) hat sich angekündigt! Danke Peter!


----------



## hapr (24 August 2021)

Sorry, war lage nicht mehr direkt hier im Forum.
LG, Harald.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 August 2021)

@Heinrich:
Sorry ... dazu kann ich mich im Augenblick nicht festlegen - das würde ich wenn dann sehr kurzfristig entscheiden ...
Da muss ich dann also auch mal den Helmut machen ...


----------



## Heinileini (24 August 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... dazu kann ich mich im Augenblick nicht festlegen  ...


Das können wir wohl alle nicht wirklich. Du weisst ja, Ralf:

*Prognosen sind schwierig,
besonders wenn sie die Zukunft betreffen.*
(Ursprung nicht wirklich bekannt)

... aber dankenswerterweise von Senator42 hier im Forum frisch gehalten!


----------



## escride1 (24 August 2021)

Für meinen Teil wird das enorm schwierig irgendwas festzulegen, Sommer ist immer der Inbetriebnahme und Änderungsmarathon, deshalb bin ich seit einiger Zeit auch sehr selten online, bin ja nicht einmal im Land gerade.

Also falls Ihr etwas ausmacht dann würde ich dann zustimmen denke ich, vielleicht aber auch ned, nicht an mir orientieren.

zu 3) Nun, ich arbeite in NordRwestfalen, wohn da aber gar ned


----------



## waldy (24 August 2021)

13er SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch​ und mit Abfrage von KW, da fehlt noch Abfrage am welche Tag.
Ideale weise wäre am Freitag es sein, vermute ich 
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (24 August 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Also falls Ihr etwas ausmacht dann würde ich dann zustimmen denke ich, vielleicht aber auch ned, nicht an mir orientieren.


So wird das hier schon immer gehandhabt. Den einen Termin, der allen passt, den kann man selten finden. Und im letzten Moment kann jedem noch etwas Unvermeidbares in die Quere kommen.


escride1 schrieb:


> zu 3) Nun, ich arbeite in NordRwestfalen, wohn da aber gar ned


Aber auch nicht sooo weit entfernt, wenn Du damit Osnabrück meinst. Nimm Dir einfach ein Beispiel an PN/DP aus Sassnitz (Rügen) 
NRW ist doch nur die ungefähre Angabe, wo das Treffen stattfinden soll. Bielefeld kennt doch niemand, weil alle glauben, das gebe es nicht.
(Und ja, ich hab' gut Reden, bin Rentner und wohne unweit vom Runkelkrug.)



waldy schrieb:


> und mit Abfrage von KW, da fehlt noch Abfrage am welche Tag.
> Ideale weise wäre am Freitag es sein, vermute ich


Stimmt waldy. Die KWs haben mich auch ein wenig irritiert. Aber bekanntlich: "Einem geschenkten Barsch schaut man nicht hinter die Kiemen".
Ich bin dem rostigen Nagel dankbar, dass er die Umfrage nachgestrickt hat und will nicht kleinlich daran herummäkeln (sonst kommt er wieder nicht zum Treffen 😉).
Bisher war's immer ein Freitag und der Ort war der Runkelkrug in Bielefeld. Das hatten wir bisher in diesem Thread noch nicht so deutlich gesagt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2021)

Mann kann ja nur 10 Möglichkeiten, bei einer Umfrage eingeben. 
Ich habe mich mal auf 7 Wochen beschränkt.
Wenn ich das noch um die Wochentage erweitere, sprengt
das ein wenig den Rahmen.

@waldy, für dich ist es Montag, den Ruhetag!
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du nicht geimpft bist.



waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Bei Impfstoff ich möchte keine als Versuch Kaninchen sein.
> ...


----------



## Heinileini (24 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mann kann ja nur 10 Möglichkeiten, bei einer Umfrage eingeben.
> Ich habe mich mal auf 7 Wochen beschränkt.
> Wenn ich das noch um die Wochentage erweitere, sprengt
> das ein wenig den Rahmen.


@ Helmut
Hier mal ein *Beispiel *aus guten, alten Zeiten (*2019*):


Einfach nur die den KWn entsprechenden Freitage zur Auswahl anbieten. Das kommt - glaube ich - den meisten entgegen und (hab's noch nicht probiert) man kann wohl seine Wahl ggfs nachträglich noch ändern.
waldy hat am Montag seinen Ruhetag? Ist er denn KopfGärtner? Soll er uns selbst erzählen, wenn er kommt ...

Gruss,  Heinileini


----------



## waldy (24 August 2021)

# 
@waldy, für dich ist es Montag, den Ruhetag!
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du nicht geimpft bist.
# 
- wenn ich lese solche Sätze, dann ich möchte dich fragen, wie gehst du mit deine Freunde in Leben um?

Ich vermute bis Impfung du hast gehabt viele Freunde, nach Impfung du teilst die Leute.
Auf Linke Seite hast du aussortiert "Ungeimpfte", auf rechte Seite geimpfte " wahre Freunde" 

Wenn als Nicht geimpfte ich darf nicht rein mit dir in Restoran oder Kantine rein kommen. Ich bestelle für mich draußen ein Tisch neben Fenster, und werde durch Fenster meine Küsse und Freundlichkeit schenken ))
Meine Liebe Helmut 

Gruß Waldy


----------



## waldy (24 August 2021)

Und Freitag würde am besten passen zum 13 er Treffung Stammtisch.
Dann es klingt nicht wie SPS Programmier, sondern als Piraten, Freitag 13 er 
Und bei Bestellung kann man dann ruhig sagen:
" Eine Flasche Rom auf dem Tisch!!! "
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (24 August 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich bestelle für mich draußen ein Tisch neben Fenster ...


So ist's gut, Waldy, immer alles positiv sehen: auch draussen kann man einen FensterPlatz ergattern!



waldy schrieb:


> Und Freitag würde am besten passen zum 13 er Treffung Stammtisch.
> Dann es klingt nicht wie SPS Programmier, sondern als Piraten, Freitag 13 er
> Und bei Bestellung kann man dann ruhig sagen:
> " Eine Flasche Rom auf dem Tisch!!! "


Wir sind aber SPS-Programmierer und gar nicht abergläubisch. Beweis: der erste Versuch, das 13. Treffen auszulassen, ist letztes Jahr schon fehlgeschlagen. Und wir trauen uns einfach nicht, den Versuch zu wiederholen.

Was haben denn die Piraten mit Rom zu tun? Rom wurde doch auch nicht an einem Tag (also schlimmstenfalls nur an einem 13.) von der Wölfin gesäugt!?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @waldy, für dich ist es Montag, den Ruhetag!
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du nicht geimpft bist.



Der Runkelkrug hat keinen Ruhetag (außer staatlich verordnet) Wenn du mal öfter da wärst dann würdest du das wissen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 August 2021)

@Heinileini , danke für es nachfragen. Meinerseits klappt es mit sicherheit nicht. Nur mit viel glück. Würde euch gerne mal kennen lernen


----------



## Heinileini (25 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Schönen Abend noch für geimpfte und natürlich auch für ungeimpfte wir sind ja nicht beim Regional-Stammtisch NRW


Grrrrrr, Captain Future!
Ich finde, dieser Seitenhieb war ziemlich "overfluid".
Aber freu Dich nicht zu früh - deswegen werden wir Dich nicht ausladen.
Vielleicht teilt waldy bereitwillig mit Dir seinen "draussen-Fensterplatz"


----------



## Captain Future (25 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Vielleicht teilt waldy bereitwillig mit Dir seinen "draussen-Fensterplatz"


Wenn draußen dann aber nur mit Grill


----------



## waldy (26 August 2021)

"Vielleicht teilt waldy bereitwillig mit Dir seinen "draussen-Fensterplatz"  ":
- gerne  ich lade alle Ungeimpfte nach draußen mit Treff Punkt " Fenster- Grenze".
Nur es könnte sein, das am Ende draußen sitzen deutlich mehr Leute, als hinter Fenster drin in Kneipe.
Dann werden nicht " Drausener" in Fenster  in Kneipe rein schauen, sondern umgekehrt.
Gruß


----------



## escride1 (26 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> So wird das hier schon immer gehandhabt. Den einen Termin, der allen passt, den kann man selten finden. Und im letzten Moment kann jedem noch etwas Unvermeidbares in die Quere kommen.


Jo, aber ich habe dennoch nun an der Abstimmung teilgenommen, denn ich weiß seit gerade eben wann ich die 2. Impfung bekomme und wann sie gelten würde und kann dann also nur hoffen das alles zeitlich passt, nicht das ich hinterher im Regen sitzen muss wegen einer Lappalie .


----------



## Heinileini (26 August 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Jo, aber ich habe dennoch nun an der Abstimmung teilgenommen, denn ich weiß seit gerade eben wann ich die 2. Impfung bekomme und wann sie gelten würde und kann dann also nur hoffen das alles zeitlich passt, nicht das ich hinterher im Regen sitzen muss wegen einer Lappalie .


Vielleicht im Regen, falls die Sonnenschirme schon ihren Winterschlaf halten. Aber, wenn ich Captain Future richtig verstanden habe, plant er, einen Grill mitzubringen!
(*4G*-Regel: *g*eimpft, *g*enesen, negativ *g*etestet oder *G*rill)

Besten Dank für Deine Teilnahme, escride1!

PS:
Zur Erinnerung, was *3G* bzw. *5G* ist:


----------



## Heinileini (29 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die bisherigen 6 Teilnehmer sind noch recht spärlich. Was sollen wir denn machen, wenn z.B. der rostige Nagel wieder nicht kommen kann?😉


Jetzt sind wir immerhin schon bei 9 mehr-oder-weniger-Zusagen. Wird immer besser, wenn auch recht zögerlich.
Freiwillige vor!
Z.Z. scheint sich *Freitag, 2021-10-29* als VorzugsTermin heraus zu GlasKugelisieren.

Wie schaut's, Axel (LiLaStern), möchtest Du schon mal mit dem Runkelkrug Kontakt aufnehmen?

Ein schönes RWE wünscht Heinileini


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 September 2021)

Ich bin diese Woche im Urlaub und werde nächste Woche tätig


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 September 2021)

Platz wäre vorhanden. Ich bräuchte noch irgendwann die genaue Teilnehmerzahl


----------



## PN/DP (9 September 2021)

Wollen wir nun den Freitag in der 43 KW = *Freitag 29.10.2021 19:00 Uhr* als Termin festlegen?
Dann bin ich dabei.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2021)

Ich plane das auch mal ein ... ernsthaft jetzt


----------



## Tommi (10 September 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei, und hole Harald vom Hotel ab.


----------



## hucki (10 September 2021)

Da bis dato an dem WE noch nix ansteht, hab' ich erstmal im Brenner für meine Frau und mich reserviert.
😁


----------



## PN/DP (10 September 2021)

Ich werde auch (wie immer) im Brenner übernachten.
Ich hoffe, daß ich meine Frau überreden kann daß sie mitkommt, dann kann sie Samstag auf der Rücktour in Hamburg shoppen 

Falls den Mädels für Freitag Abend nichts einfällt, dann können sie ja ebenfalls einen Tisch für eine Frauenrunde reservieren...

Harald


----------



## hapr (10 September 2021)

Hallo, ich werde dann auch dabei sein. Ob mit Frau, muss sich noch entscheiden. Auf alle Fälle darf für mich der Abend nicht zu lange werden, weil am Samstag ein nächster Termin wartet.
Soweit von mir.
LG Harald.


----------



## Heinileini (10 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich plane das auch mal ein ... ernsthaft jetzt


Ich hoffe, Helmut, dass es diesmal trotz XOR wegen sorgfältiger Planung klappt!


Tommi schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei, und hole Harald vom Hotel ab.


Du meinst doch wohl, Du und der Wimpel, Tommi!?


PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, daß ich meine Frau überreden kann daß sie mitkommt, dann kann sie Samstag auf der Rücktour in Hamburg shoppen


Wenn das Argument nicht zieht, Harald, dann wirst Du Deine Frau wohl auf dem Hinweg schon in Hamburg absetzen müssen!?


PN/DP schrieb:


> Falls den Mädels für Freitag Abend nichts einfällt, dann können sie ja ebenfalls einen Tisch für eine Frauenrunde reservieren...


Das übernimmt LiLaStern-Axel doch bestimmt gerne (ist nur ein Aufwasch und bringt MengenRabatt!? ).


hapr schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle darf für mich der Abend nicht zu lange werden, weil am Samstag ein nächster Termin wartet.


Dann sollten wir also einen früheren Beginn der Sitzung einplanen, Harald, als die vom anderen Harald vorgeschlagene Zeit 19:00 !?

Hiermit melde ich meine bessere Hälfte und mich zum Treffen am 2021-10-29 an.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## hapr (10 September 2021)

Nein, 19:00 Uhr Treffen ist schon gut. Eher wird es auch nicht leichter.


----------



## hapr (17 September 2021)

Um das Thema noch einmal hochzuholen.
Meine Frau hat bekundet, mitzukommen. Vielleicht ist das Anregung für die anderen Frauen ;-)
(@Tommi, @PN/DP)


----------



## waldy (19 September 2021)

Hallo
Und die Adresse können Sie bitte noch mal schreiben, PLZ und die Straße mit Hausnummer.
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (19 September 2021)

Runkelkrug​www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de
Salzufler Str. 177 · 33719 Bielefeld
05208 279


----------



## marlob (20 September 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei. Zimmer im Brenner ist gebucht


----------



## dingo (20 September 2021)

Termin eingetragen, bin auch dabei


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Eine Frage
Und wenn ich bringe Negative Test, darf ich rein kommen?
Auf dem dem Test steht " Not" - so wie ähnliche- kein Corona.
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (1 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und wenn ich bringe Negative Test, darf ich rein kommen?


Tja, waldy, Prognosen sind bekanntlich schwierig. Besonders, wenn sie die Zukunft und völlig unmöglich, wenn sie die dann geltenden Corona-Beschränkungen betreffen.
Ich empfehle Dir, "zeitnah" (kurz vor dem 2021-10-29) einmal im Runkelkrug anzurufen (Tel.: 05208 279, s.u.). Immerhin könnte das "Hausrecht" zuschlagen und die Bestimmungen des Runkelkrug noch etwas schärfer als die dann gültige "allgemeine" Regelung sein.


Heinileini schrieb:


> Runkelkrug
> www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de
> Salzufler Str. 177 · 33719 Bielefeld
> 05208 279


Deine Frage verstehe ich leider nicht.
Aber Vooorsicht! Mit einem SchwangerschaftsTest, wie auf Deinem Bild, der zudem noch "ein Bisschen schwanger" zu bescheinigen scheint (recht schwacher linker Strich), würdest Du Dich sicherlich von vornherein disqualifizieren und wenn Du noch so oft geimpft und genesen gewesen bist!

PS:
Was willst Du uns mit dem Bild sagen? Bist Du etwa Mutter oder Vater geworden und wartest jetzt auf unsere Gratulation?
Oder, dass wir nicht auf Deine Ankunft warten sollen, weil eine Niederkunft dazwischen kommen könnte?


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2021)

Hallo 
Es würde gesagt mit Negative Test, aber es wurde nicht gesagt mit welche Test 
Deswegen ich dachte an diese Test 

Und jetzt ernst - ich habe mich schon mit erste Impfung geimpft.
Später kommt zweite ( am 15.10 )
Nur ich muss nach  zweite Impfung zwei Wochen nochmals warten - bis ich kann frei in welche Kantine rein gehen.
Und es ist ab 30.10 .

Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (1 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Später kommt zweite ( am 15.10 )
> Nur ich muss nach  zweite Impfung zwei Wochen nochmals warten - bis ich kann frei in welche Kantine rein gehen.
> Und es ist ab 30.10 .


Nach meiner (unmaßgeblichen) Berechnung wäre 15 + 14 = 29. Also hast Du sehr gute Chancen, im Runkelkrug mit uns Deine Premiere (erste Nutzung der "FertigImpfung") feiern zu können!

PS:
Du musst wohl nicht befürchten, bis Mitternacht draussen sitzen zu müssen. 

PPS:
Ist natürlich recht knapp, deshalb: am 15. so früh wie möglich impfen lassen! (Wecker stellen nicht vergessen!)


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Nach meiner (unmaßgeblichen) Berechnung wäre 15 + 14 = 29


Hallo 
ich habe gerade nach Runkelkrug angerufen ( 05208 279 ).
Habe es erzählt, dass am 15.10 ich habe zweite Impfung.
Und habe es gefragt, darf ich am 29 rein  kommen?
Mir wurde es gesagt - Nein.
Impfung Tag am 15 zählt nicht - uns es zählt erst ab 16. 
Und  nach zwei volle Wochen ich darf rein.
Wenn genau - erst ab 30.10.2021 darf ich rein gehen, so wurde mir es erklärt.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe gerade nach Runkelkrug angerufen ( 05208 279 ).
> Habe es erzählt, dass am 15.10 ich habe zweite Impfung.
> Und habe es gefragt, darf ich am 29 rein  kommen?
> ...


Kennen die dich schon?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> 05208 279


Sag mal Heinrich, ist das wirklich die Telefonnummer vom Runkelkrug oder deine 😂


----------



## Heinileini (1 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kennen die dich schon?


Nun werd' mal nicht frech, Michaël, sonst wirst Du verdonnert, waldy zu vertreten! 😝



waldy schrieb:


> Mir wurde es gesagt - Nein.
> Impfung Tag am 15 zählt nicht - uns es zählt erst ab 16.
> Und  nach zwei volle Wochen ich darf rein.
> *Wenn genau* - erst ab 30.10.2021 darf ich rein gehen, so wurde mir es erklärt.


Und wenn noch genauer, d.h. mit Uhrzeit (Stunden, Minuten, Sekunden, MilliSekunden etc.) und Du Dich am 15. (deutlich) vor 19:00 impfen (und dies bescheinigen?) lässt, soll es nicht gehen?
Ich glaube, wir müssen uns überlegen, ob der Runkelkrug für künftige SPS-ForumsTreffen noch in Frage kommt ... 😭



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sag mal Heinrich, ist das wirklich die Telefonnummer vom Runkelkrug oder deine 😂


Ruf sie einfach mal an! Wenn ich mich nicht melde, könnte es die Nr des Runkelkrugs sein.

PS:
Alternativ: Frag doch einfach waldy - der hat's anscheinend schon pro🍺t.


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kennen die dich schon?


Ja natürlich, vor ein paar Jahren wir haben uns schon da kennengelernt 
Gruß


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ruf sie einfach mal an! Wenn ich mich nicht melde, könnte es die Nr des Runkelkrugs sein.


Oder z.B. eine Laden, welche verkauft " Negative Test" 

Gruß


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und wenn noch genauer, d.h. mit Uhrzeit (Stunden, Minuten, Sekunden, MilliSekunden etc.) und Du Dich am 15. (deutlich) vor 19:00 impfen (und dies bescheinigen?) lässt, soll es nicht gehen?


Versucht es doch selbst dahin anzurufen, sag dass du hast Impfung z.B. um 10 Uhr am 15 morgens.
Und Versuch Mal da Diskutieren, ob du am 29 nach 10 Uhr morgens rein kommen darfst 
Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (1 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und jetzt ernst - ich habe mich schon mit erste Impfung geimpft.
> Später kommt zweite ( am 15.10 )
> Nur ich muss nach  zweite Impfung zwei Wochen nochmals warten - bis ich kann frei in welche Kantine rein gehen.
> Und es ist ab 30.10 .


Dann verlege doch den Impftermin auf den 14.10.  

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (1 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Oder z.B. eine Laden, welche verkauft " Negative Test"


Dann ist es der Runkelkrug und er spekuliert auf dieses NebenEinkommen! 



waldy schrieb:


> Und Versuch Mal da Diskutieren, ob du am 29 nach 10 Uhr morgens rein kommen darfst


Da gibt's nix zu diskutieren. Eine geballte Ladung SPS-Programmierer (also bitte mehr als ganz vollzählig erscheinen!!!) wird dem Runkelkrug schon klar machen, wie genau wir die 2 Wochen auslegen können!



PN/DP schrieb:


> Dann verlege doch den Impftermin auf den 14.10.


Harald, ich glaube, Du hast noch nicht versucht, einen Termin für die 2. Impfung um einen ganzen Tag zu verschieben.
Das ist mir (Impfung im ImpfZentrum) NICHT gelungen. Darum habe ich mir Deinen - eigentlich sehr guten und sehr logischen - Vorschlag von vorn herein verkniffen, hier zu machen.
Beim Hausarzt könnte es aber vielleicht klappen?

@Tommi :
Wie war das noch mit PlanB?


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Dann verlege doch den Impftermin auf den 14.10


Habe ich schon an gleiche Tag Hausärztin davon angesprochen.
Leider geht es nicht.
Die bekommen am Tag nur eine Ampulle für 6 Personen.
Und 14 wurde schon belegt von Patienten, wer hat schon früher erste Impfung bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (1 Oktober 2021)

Ich schätze, wenn wir für Mitternacht eine Schnitzelplatte + Garantie für je 2 Getränke 🍺🍺 vorbestellen, dann kann waldy noch eine Stunde mit in den Runkelkrug reinkommen 

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (1 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Harald, ich glaube, Du hast noch nicht versucht, einen Termin für die 2. Impfung um einen ganzen Tag zu verschieben.


Stimmt. Ich hatte gar keine zweite Impfung, ich hatte Janssen

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (1 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Habe ich schon an gleiche Tag Hausärztin davon angesprochen.
> Leider geht es nicht.


Nur telefoniert oder hingegangen mit einem überzeugenden BlumenStrauss im Arm?



PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich schätze, wenn wir für Mitternacht eine Schnitzelplatte + Garantie für je 2 Getränke 🍺🍺 vorbestellen, dann kann waldy noch eine Stunde mit in den Runkelkrug reinkommen


Vorbestellen? Und wenn waldy gar nicht kommt/kommen kann, wer soll das dann alles essen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> überzeugenden BlumenStrauss im Arm?


Ein überzeugender Blumenstrauß?


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Oktober 2021)

> Die bekommen am Tag nur eine Ampulle für 6 Personen.



Sputnik? Die bei uns gebräuchlichen Impfstoffe sind in Vials abgefüllt.









						Ampulle (Behälter) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Injektionsfläschchen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Heinileini (1 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ein überzeugender Blumenstrauß?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 56583


Jaaa!
Jetzt warte ich mit Spannung darauf, ob das Bild auf geheimnisvollem Wege aus diesem Thread verschwindet (geklaut wird?), wie zuvor das Bild aus Beitrag #62 ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> wie zuvor das Bild aus Beitrag #62 ...


Tatsächlich 😒
Meins bleibt da 😄


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sag mal Heinrich, ist das wirklich die Telefonnummer vom Runkelkrug oder deine 😂


Heinrich hat 05202 als Vorwahl…. und JA die Nummer passt 🤣


----------



## waldy (2 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich schätze, wenn wir für Mitternacht eine Schnitzelplatte + Garantie für je 2 Getränke 🍺🍺 vorbestellen, dann kann waldy noch eine Stunde mit in den Runkelkrug reinkommen


Schlafen die Leute schon um 23 nicht ein , nach ein paar Gläschen Bier ?
Oder wer schafft noch bis 1 Uhr Nacht Wach bleiben ?


----------



## Heinileini (2 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Schlafen die Leute schon um 23 nicht ein , nach ein paar Gläschen Bier ?


"Bier hat WUMM" hiess es früher mal in der Werbung.
Was uns die Werbung damals aber verschwieg: Wumm macht müde.



waldy schrieb:


> Oder wer schafft noch bis 1 Uhr Nacht Wach bleiben ?


Alle, die jung geblieben sind.


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Schlafen die Leute schon um 23 nicht ein , nach ein paar Gläschen Bier ?
> Oder wer schafft noch bis 1 Uhr Nacht Wach bleiben ?


Erinnerst Du Dich nicht mehr an 2010? Oder warst Du bei der Schnitzelplatte schon gegangen?

Harald


----------



## waldy (2 Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Ich bin damals gegen 23 Uhr nach Hause los gefahren.
Gruß


----------



## marlob (11 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Schlafen die Leute schon um 23 nicht ein , nach ein paar Gläschen Bier ?
> Oder wer schafft noch bis 1 Uhr Nacht Wach bleiben ?


Wenn wir sicher wissen dass du um Mitternacht kommst, bin ich noch wohl da. Lipperlandstern evtl auch


----------



## Heinileini (11 Oktober 2021)

*Hilfe! *
Ich sehe gerade mit Schrecken, dass das AbstimmungsErgebnis ...



... z.Z. nicht mehr eindeutig ist. Gleichviele haben mittlerweile für die KW42 (22. Okt.) und KW43 (29. Okt.) gestimmt.

Ist noch allen bewusst bzw. für alle nachvollziehbar, dass wir den *2021-10-29* (ab 19:00 im Runkelkrug) als Termin für das Treffen ausgeguckt hatten? Können wir trotzdem mit dem Gast aus "Überall" rechnen?

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## marlob (11 Oktober 2021)

KW42 würde mir noch besser auskommen. An dem Wochenende spielt BVB in Bielefeld. Dann bleibe ich einen Tag länger


----------



## PN/DP (11 Oktober 2021)

Seit Beitrag #49 ist der Termin festgelegt:


PN/DP schrieb:


> Wollen wir nun den Freitag in der 43 KW = *Freitag 29.10.2021 19:00 Uhr* als Termin festlegen?


Es gab keine Widersprüche, nur noch Teilnahme-Zusagen und Hotel-Buchungen und eine Diskussion, daß der 29.10. für einen Teilnehmer leider 1 Tag zu früh ist...
Axel hat allerdings noch nicht geschrieben, daß der Tisch definitiv reserviert ist.
@ *Axel*: Ist der Tisch reserviert? Für ca. 14..16 Personen?

Zusagen finde ich von

#49 PN/DP + Frau
#50 rostiger Nagel
#51 Tommi
#52 hucki + Frau
#54 hapr + Frau
#55 Heinileini + bessere Hälfte
#60 marlob
#61 dingo
(bis hierher 12 Personen)
?? Lipperlandstern
?? Peter Gedöns

#66 waldy kann erst ab Mitternacht oder bei 3G oder 0G

?? Captain Future
?? escride1
?? Larry Laffer
?? MFreiberger
*?? will noch jemand?*


@ *Helmut*: Könntest Du vielleicht den Termin vorne in Heinrichs Eröffnungspost #1 reinschreiben?
Festgelegt ist: "*Freitag 29.10.2021 19:00 Uhr im Runkelkrug Bielefeld*"



Heinileini schrieb:


> Runkelkrug​www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de
> Salzufler Str. 177 · 33719 Bielefeld
> 05208 279



Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2021)

erledigt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Seit Beitrag #49 ist der Termin festgelegt:
> 
> Es gab keine Widersprüche, nur noch Teilnahme-Zusagen und Hotel-Buchungen und eine Diskussion, daß der 29.10. für einen Teilnehmer leider 1 Tag zu früh ist...
> Axel hat allerdings noch nicht geschrieben, daß der Tisch definitiv reserviert ist.
> ...



Brauchen wir einen oder zwei Tische ? Bisher ist einer für 10 Personen reserviert.


----------



## PN/DP (11 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Brauchen wir einen oder zwei Tische ? Bisher ist einer für 10 Personen reserviert.


Tja, die Frauen auf einen eigenen Tisch abschieben ist wohl eher keine so gute Idee. In Bremerhaven war es eigentlich ganz gut, daß wir Techniker und die Frauen gemischt zusammen gesessen haben - da haben wir nicht nur über Technik geredet  Es wäre schön, wenn es einen Tisch für mindestens 13 Personen gäbe (oder 12, falls RN nicht kommt). Optimistisch rechne ich mit 14 Personen. Oder wir sollten bei zwei Tischen von Zeit zu Zeit die Sitzplätze rotieren, da wäre 10 + 6 nicht schlecht.

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Tja, die Frauen auf einen eigenen Tisch abschieben ist wohl eher keine so gute Idee. In Bremerhaven war es eigentlich ganz gut, daß wir Techniker und die Frauen gemischt zusammen gesessen haben - da haben wir nicht nur über Technik geredet  Es wäre schön, wenn es einen Tisch für mindestens 13 Personen gäbe (oder 12, falls RN nicht kommt). Optimistisch rechne ich mit 14 Personen. Oder wir sollten bei zwei Tischen von Zeit zu Zeit die Sitzplätze rotieren, da wäre 10 + 6 nicht schlecht.
> 
> Harald



Ich sehe mal zu das wir in die Ecke hinter der Tür kommen. Da sollten 16+ locker ausgehen und das sind dann 2 Tische.

Ich kümmere mich am Mittwoch drum


----------



## PN/DP (11 Oktober 2021)

Axel, Du kommst ziemlich sicher auch?

Harald


----------



## marlob (12 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Seit Beitrag #49 ist der Termin festgelegt:
> 
> Es gab keine Widersprüche, nur noch Teilnahme-Zusagen und Hotel-Buchungen und eine Diskussion, daß der 29.10. für einen Teilnehmer leider 1 Tag zu früh ist...
> Axel hat allerdings noch nicht geschrieben, daß der Tisch definitiv reserviert ist.
> ...


Die Umfrage hat sich ja wieder zugunsten von KW43 geändert. Für die nächste Abstimmung wäre es dann besser, ein Enddatum an die Umfrage zu hängen. Dann entsteht das Problem erst gar nicht.
Also KW43 im Runkelkrug und um 00:00 Uhr kommt Waldy auch


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

marlob schrieb:


> Die Umfrage hat sich ja wieder zugunsten von KW43 geändert.


@hucki: 



PN/DP schrieb:


> ... (oder 12, falls RN nicht kommt) ...


Aber aber, Harald, bring doch RN nicht auf dumme Gedanken!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2021)

Ich bin da, um Waldy zu impfen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Axel, Du kommst ziemlich sicher auch?
> 
> Harald



Steht fest in meinem Kalender und die Genehmigung der Chefetage liegt auch vor.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und die Genehmigung der Chefetage liegt auch vor.


Schön das deine Frau zustimmt 😄


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Oktober 2021)

> Ich bin da, um Waldy zu impfen.



Hast du Sputnik besorgt?


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Hast du Sputnik besorgt?


Kann es sein, dass Du das Wort 'impfen' viel zu wörtlich genommen hast?
Wenn der ForumsKnochenBrecher 'impfen' sagt, meint er es sicherlich eher im Sinne von 'Knochen brechen'.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wenn der ForumsKnochenBrecher 'impfen' sagt, meint er es sicherlich eher im Sinne von 'Knochen brechen'.


Gäbe es denn einen Grund dafür 😂


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Hast du Sputnik besorgt?


Der bekommt eine Kombi-Injektion, gegen Masern,
Grippe, COVID, Pocken, Rötteln, Tetanus, Tollwut
und Alkoholsucht.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gäbe es denn einen Grund dafür 😂


Gibt es tatsächlich: Helmut hat ja aufmerksam diesen Thread verfolgt (und auch mit umgestaltet) und weiss deshalb, dass waldy bereits geimpft ist im Sinne von impfen und dass es bei waldy noch zu früh ist für die AuffrischungsImpfung.

Dementi:
Sorry, sehe gerade, dass Helmut es schon wieder vergessen und deshalb eine Kombi-Impfung u.a. gegen COVID geplant hatte.
Gibt es eigentlich die gleiche Kombi, aber gegen Pneumokokken statt gegen COVID?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der bekommt eine Kombi-Injektion, gegen Masern,
> Grippe, COVID, Pocken, Rötteln, Tetanus, Tollwut
> und Alkoholsucht.


Aber nicht in den Oberarm..... 😜


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich sehe mal zu das wir in die Ecke hinter der Tür kommen. Da sollten 16+ locker ausgehen und das sind dann 2 Tische.
> 
> Ich kümmere mich am Mittwoch drum


Hinter der Tür geht für max. 10 Leute. Aber sie bereiten einen schönen Tisch für 14-16 Leuten vor. Vielleicht können wir das ein paar Tage noch die genaue Zahl ermitteln und durchgeben


----------



## waldy (14 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin da, um Waldy zu impfen


Ein Mutiger Mann


----------



## waldy (14 Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Die Frage,
fährt jemand Stadt Essen vorbei zum Forum Treffpunkt?
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Frage,
> fährt jemand Stadt Essen vorbei zum Forum Treffpunkt?
> Gruß


Ich denke du kannst erst ab 0:00 Uhr rein ( durchgeimpft )?
Oder hast du doch einen früheren Impftermin bekommen 💉


----------



## marlob (14 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich denke du kannst erst ab 0:00 Uhr rein ( durchgeimpft )?
> Oder hast du doch einen früheren Impftermin bekommen 💉


Er will hinten im Kofferraum mit fahren, wegen dem Corona-Abstand. Und wartet dann bis 00:00 Uhr vor der Tür


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Oktober 2021)

marlob schrieb:


> Er will hinten im Kofferraum mit fahren


Du meinst wohl eher den "Schwiegermuttersitz"


----------



## waldy (14 Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Und könntet jemand mich von Essen mit nehmen?
Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (14 Oktober 2021)

An Essen komme ich nicht vorbei, ich komme von der anderen Richtung (Hannover).
Vom Bahnhof Bielefeld abholen würde aber möglich sein. Von Essen nach Bielefeld fährt stündlich ein Regionalzug.

Harald


----------



## waldy (14 Oktober 2021)

Und wo haben Sie Zimmer für Übernachtung gebucht?
Oder ganze Nacht Brav bleiben und ab morgens früh nach Hause " Rum-laufen" ?
Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (14 Oktober 2021)

Wie immer  schlafen wir hier:








						Home | Brenner Hotel
					






					www.brenner-hotel-bielefeld.de
				




Da kann man auch schön "vorbrennen" (und früher war die Hausbar sogar noch bis zum Frühstück besetzt).

Harald


----------



## marlob (14 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da kann man auch schön "vorbrennen" (und früher war die Hausbar sogar noch bis zum Frühstück besetzt).
> 
> Harald


Da sind wir dann auch direkt von der Hausbar zum Frühstück gegangen. Und dann wieder an die Hausbar🍻


----------



## Heinileini (14 Oktober 2021)

marlob schrieb:


> Da sind wir dann auch direkt von der Hausbar zum Frühstück gegangen. Und dann wieder an die Hausbar🍻


Bringen die den Gästen das Frühstück denn nicht an die Hausbar? Ihr seid doch StammGäste!


----------



## Heinileini (14 Oktober 2021)

@Weschi :


Aus der Beckhoff-Metropole Verl?
Eine der nächsten Aktivitäten: Teilnahme am SPS-Forums-Treffen-NRW am 2021-10-29, 19:00 im *Runkel*krug!?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @Weschi :
> Anhang anzeigen 56761
> 
> Aus der Beckhoff-Metropole Verl?
> Eine der nächsten Aktivitäten: Teilnahme am SPS-Forums-Treffen-NRW am 2021-10-29, 19:00 im Rollkrug!?


Runkelkrug ..... 

den Rollkrug gibt es aber auch https://www.nordrhein-westfalen-gastgeber.com/Hotel-in-Bielefeld-id332.html
aber ich glaube da ist nix mehr drin


----------



## Heinileini (14 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Runkelkrug .....


Oh ja, Axel! Gut, dass einer aufpasst! Sorry vielstmals.  Hab's korrigiert.


----------



## marlob (15 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Oh ja, Axel! Gut, dass einer aufpasst! Sorry vielstmals.  Hab's korrigiert.


Und dich dachte schon, dass du das bewusst geschrieben hast.
Abends nüchtern in den Runkelkrug und nachts rollend wieder raus aus dem Rollkrug


----------



## Heinileini (15 Oktober 2021)

marlob schrieb:


> Und dich dachte schon, dass du das bewusst geschrieben hast.


Keineswegs, Markus. Das war diesmal auch keine unbemerkt durchgeflutschte AutoKorrektur. Vermutlich reine Schreibfaulheit (2 Buchstaben gespart ¹).



marlob schrieb:


> Abends nüchtern in den Runkelkrug und nachts rollend wieder raus aus dem Rollkrug


Wahrscheinlich hat mein Unterbewusstsein suggeriert: lieber aus dem Rollkrug rollen als aus dem Runkelkrug runkeln.

¹) :
Irgendwer hat doch mal behauptet, dass man nur den Anfang und das Ende eines Wortes liest und den Rest dazwischen (das füge ich jetzt hinzu: je nach Lust und Laune) improvisiert. Der erste und der letzte Buchstabe (Roll vs. Runkel) waren absolut korrekt!


----------



## waldy (15 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Rollkrug gibt es aber auch https://www.nordrhein-westfalen-gastgeber.com/Hotel-in-Bielefeld-id332.html
> aber ich glaube da ist nix mehr drin


Ist das diese Adresse?


*Kontakt:*
Hotel-Restaurant ROLLKRUG
Waldemar Wendler
Detmolder Str. 781
33699 Bielefeld
Telefon: +49 (0) 5202-80064


Ich rufe dahin schon seit 2 Tage und kann keine erreichen.

Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ist das diese Adresse?
> 
> 
> *Kontakt:*
> ...


versuche es weiter .......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ist das diese Adresse?
> 
> 
> *Kontakt:*
> ...



Das ist jetzt übrigens ein Autohändler drin. Passt ja irgendwie mit Rollkrug


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Oktober 2021)

Waldy, hast du gesehen was LiLaStern geschrieben hat?


> aber ich glaube da ist nix mehr drin


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt übrigens ein Autohändler drin.


Waldy kommt doch mit der Bahn, dann kann er mit einem Auto zurück 🍻😉


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Oktober 2021)

https://www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/kleine-Corona-Speisekarte_Sommer2021_.pdf
		


Der Link zur Speisekarte vom Runkelkrug. Zur Zeit noch etwas eingeschränkt.  Zusätzlich gibt es dann noch 2 -3 Tagesgerichte.


----------



## Heinileini (15 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich rufe dahin schon seit 2 Tage und kann keine erreichen.


NEIN, waldy, nicht der Rollkrug. Das war ein schlichter aber böser Fehler, der mir da passiert ist. Leider. Ich bitte untertänigst um Verzeihung.
Treffpunkt ist der *Runkel*krug! Der, mit dem Du ja anscheinend vorher schon telefoniert und um den einen Tag verhandelt hattest, um den Du "zu spät" geimpft wurdest.


Heinileini schrieb:


> Runkelkrug​www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de
> Salzufler Str. 177 · 33719 Bielefeld
> 05208 279


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> https://www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/kleine-Corona-Speisekarte_Sommer2021_.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Der Link zur Speisekarte vom Runkelkrug. Zur Zeit noch etwas eingeschränkt.  Zusätzlich gibt es dann noch 2 -3 Tagesgerichte.


Wenn das eingeschränkt sein soll?

Besser wenige Gerichte gut, als viele schlecht!


----------



## Heinileini (15 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Besser wenige Gerichte gut, als viele schlecht!


Na also, Helmut. Die Speisekarte kannst Du nicht als Vorwand benutzen und ich gehe fest davon aus, dass es diesmal klappt mit Deiner Teilnahme!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Na also, Helmut. Die Speisekarte kannst Du nicht als Vorwand benutzen und ich gehe fest davon aus, dass es diesmal klappt mit Deiner Teilnahme!!!


Sag ich doch!


----------



## waldy (15 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt übrigens ein Autohändler drin. Passt ja irgendwie mit Rollkrug


Ich wollte da eigentlich nur ein Zimmer für Übernachtung reservieren.
Kennt jemand wo kann man und der Nähe einer Zimmer für Übernachtung reservieren?
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie immer  schlafen wir hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hatte dir Harald doch gesagt. Ansonsten vielleicht bei Booking.com mal schauen


----------



## waldy (15 Oktober 2021)

Laut Info bei Brenner günstigste Zimmer kostet ca. 67 Euro.
Gibt's günstig in der Nähe was günstiger?
Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Laut Info bei Brenner günstigste Zimmer kostet ca. 67 Euro.
> Gibt's günstig in der Nähe was günstiger?
> Gruß





			Gasthof Vinnen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2021)

Am HBF, ist leider draußen.


----------



## waldy (16 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Am HBF, ist leider draußen


Mit dir zusammen schaffen wir das.


----------



## waldy (16 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Gasthof Vinnen


Habe da angefragt. Am 29 sind alle Zimmer schon belegt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Habe da angefragt. Am 29 sind alle Zimmer schon belegt.


Lipperlandstern nimmt dich bestimmt auf!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Lipperlandstern nimmt dich bestimmt auf!


 du hast mehr Platz......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2021)

Ich hab noch einen unbeheitzten Hühnerstall, das Dach ist Undicht und
Stroh hab ich auch nicht. 
Ansonsten …


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen unbeheitzten Hühnerstall, das Dach ist Undicht und
> Stroh hab ich auch nicht.
> Ansonsten …


Kostet das dann unter 67€?
Ist Frühstück dabei?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht findet er ja noch ein altes Ei,
Urlaub auf den Land ist in Mode, also
96€


----------



## waldy (16 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet er ja noch ein altes Ei,
> Urlaub auf den Land ist in Mode, also
> 96€



*Steuer 19 % ist schon drin?*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> *Steuer 19 % ist schon drin?*


Für Übernachtung und Frühstück gilt in Deutschland ein Steuersatz von 7%. Für Getränke beim Frühstück 19%


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe ja kein Hotel-Gewerbe, da muss ich schon den
vollen Steuersatz für halbgeimpfte nehmen, das sind dann
69,57%, das kommt dann noch drauf.


----------



## waldy (16 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen unbeheitzten Hühnerstall, das Dach ist Undicht und
> Stroh hab ich auch nicht.


Arme Nagel, das alles was hast du geschaft in deine Leben erschaffen?
Gruß


----------



## waldy (16 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe ja kein Hotel-Gewerbe


Das ist illegal, ich würde dir 10 Euro bezahlen dafür 
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Das ist illegal


Nö


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Arme Nagel, das alles was hast du geschaft in deine Leben erschaffen?
> Gruß


Der Hühnerstall war schon da, ist ca. 100 Jahre alt.
Den habe ich nicht erschaffen, ich bin auch nicht Gott.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Den habe ich nicht erschaffen, ich bin auch nicht Gott.


----------



## waldy (19 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Frage an Delta - hast du schon Impfung zwei Mal gemacht?
Und hast du Impfpass dabei?
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Frage an Delta - hast du schon Impfung zwei Mal gemacht?
> Und hast du Impfpass dabei?
> Gruß


Ich mache keine Impfungen, ich bin kein Arzt.

Warum die Frage?


----------



## waldy (19 Oktober 2021)

OK, anderes Rum. Hast du schon zwei Impfungen gegen Corona bekommen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2021)

> OK, anderes Rum. Hast du schon zwei Impfungen gegen Corona bekommen?





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum die Frage?


----------



## waldy (19 Oktober 2021)

Mich interessiert, ob du Gelbes Impfpass schon hast.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Mich interessiert, ob du Gelbes Impfpass schon hast.


Den habe ich schon seit vielen Jahren


----------



## Tommi (25 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

in diesem Jahr muss ich mal kurzfristig absagen. Tut mir
sehr leid, aber ist so.

Viel Spaß...


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> in diesem Jahr muss ich mal kurzfristig absagen.


Schnüff, Tommi. Das tut uns aber auch sehr leid!  Wir hoffen, es ist nicht so schlimm, wie es sich anhört.

PS:
waldy hat sich noch nicht bei Dir gemeldet und eine Kopie Deines ImpfNachweises angefragt?


----------



## waldy (25 Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Und fährt jemand von Dortmund vorbei?
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (26 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und fährt jemand von Dortmund vorbei?


  Du meinst an Essen vorbei, wenn er von Dortmund nach Bielefeld fährt?
Also, ich würde eher an Dortmund vorbeifahren (oder mitten hindurch), wenn ich von Essen nach Bielefeld fahren müsste ...


----------



## PN/DP (26 Oktober 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> in diesem Jahr muss ich mal kurzfristig absagen.


Dann haben wir gar keinen Wimpel? 

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (26 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Dann haben wir gar keinen Wimpel?


Bin dabei, einen zu plagiatieren, Harald!


----------



## PN/DP (26 Oktober 2021)

Tommi hat einen Wimpel erstellt und mir geschickt.

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Oktober 2021)

Hat jemand eine Überblick wie viele wir jetzt sind ?

Vielleicht können alle Teilnehmer die auf jeden Fall dabei sind ein    und unter diesen Beitrag machen, alle mit Partner ein 

15:40 8 Teilnehmer


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Oktober 2021)

Viel spaß euch am Freitag.


----------



## dingo (27 Oktober 2021)




----------



## Heinileini (27 Oktober 2021)

dingo schrieb:


>


Ich schlage vor, LiLaSterns Beitrag #168 entsprechend zu "liken", sonst muss Axel wieder den gesamten Thread durcharbeiten ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Überblick wie viele wir jetzt sind ?
> 
> Vielleicht können alle sicheren Teilnehmer ein    und den Beitrag machen, alle mit Partner ein





Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, LiLaSterns Beitrag #168 entsprechend zu "liken", sonst muss Axel wieder den gesamten Thread durcharbeiten ...


So war es geplant aber ich hatte es blöd ausgedrückt.  > ist verbessert


----------



## dingo (27 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, LiLaSterns Beitrag #168 entsprechend zu "liken", sonst muss Axel wieder den gesamten Thread durcharbeiten ...


Soeben geändert,
Also 1x mich (kann aber zur Not für zwei futtern


----------



## Heinileini (27 Oktober 2021)

@rostiger Nagel
ich glaube, es wäre sinnvoll die Beiträge #170 bis #174 (diesen Beitrag) zu löschen, damit Axels #168 nicht überlesen wird!?


----------



## hapr (27 Oktober 2021)

😍
Meine Frau kommt mit. Wir freuen uns schon.


----------



## PN/DP (27 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Überblick wie viele wir jetzt sind ?
> 
> Vielleicht können alle Teilnehmer die auf jeden Fall dabei sind ein    und unter diesen Beitrag machen, alle mit Partner ein
> 
> 15:40 8 Teilnehmer


Gute Idee mit den Likes  Allerdings kannst Du Dir selber kein Like geben - zur Anzahl der  und  mußt Du Dich selber noch dazuzählen. Oder Du kommst mit RN und RN ändert sein  zu  . 

17:42 : 12 Teilnehmer

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Gute Idee mit den Likes  Allerdings kannst Du Dir selber kein Like geben - zur Anzahl der  und  mußt Du Dich selber noch dazuzählen. Oder Du kommst mit RN und RN ändert sein  zu  .
> 
> 17:42 : 12 Teilnehmer
> 
> Harald


Ja… das habe ich auch gemerkt. Da ist Facebook besser 😂😂😂 aber +1 kann ich mir grade noch so merken….


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe jetzt mal Axel als meine Frau eingetragen. Obwohl ich 
den SwingerClubSmilie nicht mag.


----------



## PN/DP (27 Oktober 2021)

Falls noch jemand teilnehmen will, der noch nicht seit 2 Wochen vollständig geimpft ist: Ihr müsst nicht draußen stehen, der Runkelkrug ermöglicht den Besuch nach den *3G*-Regeln von NRW (also auch mit POC-Antigen-Schnelltest nicht älter als 48 Stunden).

Harald


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... SwingerClub ...


Wenn das mal nicht den Google-Algorithmus neu triggert ...


----------



## Captain Future (29 Oktober 2021)

Heute wünsche ich euch …. viel Durst, viel Hunger und viel Spaß.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Oktober 2021)

Der Tisch ist gedeckt


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Oktober 2021)

Post mal ein Gruppenbild


----------



## hucki (29 Oktober 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Post mal ein Gruppenbild


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Oktober 2021)

Das Fotografieren musst du aber noch lernen, die Gruppe ist nicht wírklich gut zu erkennen ;-)


----------



## waldy (29 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das Fotografieren musst du aber noch lernen, die Gruppe ist nicht wírklich gut zu erkennen ;-)


Doch, kann man alle sehr Gut erkennen


----------



## hucki (29 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das Fotografieren musst du aber noch lernen, die Gruppe ist nicht wírklich gut zu erkennen ;-)



Die Bus-Gruppe ist doch komplett drauf?!

😜


----------



## hapr (30 Oktober 2021)

Es war ein schöner Abend, und es hat uns gefreut, alle mal wieder zu sehen. Die Zeit ging viel zu schnell vorbei. Liebe Grüße, Harald und Christiane.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (30 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das Fotografieren musst du aber noch lernen, die Gruppe ist nicht wírklich gut zu erkennen ;-)


Genau. 

Da braucht man ein Tread im Stammtisch: Wie macht mann ein Gruppenbild?


----------



## hucki (30 Oktober 2021)

Die Frage ist wohl weniger das Knipsen an sich als vielmehr mögliche Konsequenzen bzw. Voraussetzungen für das Veröffentlichen der vielen Personen...


----------



## Heinileini (30 Oktober 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Da braucht man ein Thread im Stammtisch: Wie macht man ein Gruppenbild?


Wir lernen gerne dazu, Bram! 
Komm einfach zum nächsten Treffen und gib uns einen CrashKurs!

Ein schönes laaanges Wochenende wünscht 

Heinileini


----------



## Captain Future (30 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl weniger das Knipsen an sich als vielmehr mögliche Konsequenzen bzw. Voraussetzungen für das Veröffentlichen der vielen Personen...


ne ist klar das wird der Grund sein...


----------



## hucki (30 Oktober 2021)

Nächstes Mal teilnehmen ist das neue Knipsen!
😜 ☺️

Dann sieht man (zumindest am Anfang) auch alle klar und deutlich...


----------



## waldy (7 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
eine Frage, 
Auf unsere Treffforum, bevor ich nach Hause gehen wollte, wollte jemand mit mir über ein bestimmtes Thema reden. Bezüglich Eplan. Wer war diese Person?
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (7 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> ... wollte jemand mit mir über ein bestimmtes Thema reden. Bezüglich Eplan. Wer war diese Person?


 Hat Dir "diese Person" das vor Ort im Runkelkrug gesagt? Oder war das schon vor dem Treffen vereinbart und diese Person war vielleicht nicht zum Treffen gekommen?


----------



## waldy (7 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hat Dir "diese Person" das vor Ort im Runkelkrug gesagt?


Ja, ich wollte mich verabschieden ( ich musste schon Weg nach Hauptbahnhof fahren), und da hat einer gesagt, dass er wollte mir wegen Eplan besprechen.
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ja, ich wollte mich verabschieden ( ich musste schon Weg nach Hauptbahnhof fahren), und da hat einer gesagt, dass er wollte mir wegen Eplan besprechen.
> Gruß


Keiner will es gewesen sein


----------

